# massey harris 745 radiator



## dave monk (Jul 15, 2019)

hi all,have been offered mh 745, but tractor is missing radiator,what would chances of finding one or where to acquire one from,thx dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd research the Massey Harris Ferguson club and see if someone can either point you towards a replacement rad, or perhaps give you some dimensions and the inlet / outlet configuration for the hoses so you can source whatever may fit. Or do a search for a parts tractor!?!
Welcome to the forum!


----------

